# Any Tips for San Juan Puerto Rico



## syrenn

Alright..... anyone out here with some tips one where to go, what to see, what to miss and not miss in San Juan Puetro Rico????


----------



## TheOldSchool

How long are you there for?  Are you staying only in San Juan?  I can give you a list of places from a locals perspective outside of San Juan that are musts if your on the island.  If your only visiting San Juan I recommend looking at brochures and doing the popular stuff.  Visit Old San Juan, see the castle "El Morro," eat a cuban sandwich, buy some Majorca bread at a bakery, go to the beach, etc.


----------



## hjmick

*Learn to sing and dance...*


----------



## TheOldSchool

You should rent a car though.  Nothing's very far away in PR and 3 of the most beautiful places I've ever been in my life are on the island.


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> How long are you there for?  Are you staying only in San Juan?  I can give you a list of places from a locals perspective outside of San Juan that are musts if your on the island.  If your only visiting San Juan I recommend looking at brochures and doing the popular stuff.  Visit Old San Juan, see the castle "El Morro," eat a cuban sandwich, buy some Majorca bread at a bakery, go to the beach, etc.




a very fast trip.... two days to myself on the ground there.....



thanks!!! ill look into "el morro"


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> You should rent a car though.  Nothing's very far away in PR and 3 of the most beautiful places I've ever been in my life are on the island.




thinking about doing that..... Andrew Zimmerman did a show (must look it up) on something called.... "the pork highway" .....  it looked great!!!


----------



## MeBelle

Shop duty free till you drop!

That's all I can remember...


----------



## TheOldSchool

syrenn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should rent a car though.  Nothing's very far away in PR and 3 of the most beautiful places I've ever been in my life are on the island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about doing that..... Andrew Zimmerman did a show (must look it up) on something called.... "the pork highway" .....  it looked great!!!
Click to expand...


Yes!  That's up in the mountains (if it's the same place I'm thinking of).  The pork all over the island is great but up in the mountains for whatever reason are the best places.

Now if you rent a car here are 4 places you MUST visit!

1.  Gilligan's Island - the most beautiful place that I've ever been in my life.  Nobody knows about it so you might have to brush up on some basic spanish.  You can find info and it's location online though.
2.  Flamenco Beach on the island of Culebra - you can only get there on a ferry but that beach is regularly voted onto lists of the top 10 beaches in the world.  The ferry will also take you to Vieques but I haven't been there since it stopped being a military testing ground.  I've heard that's beautiful too.
3. El Yunque - the rainforest in PR is the only rainforest in the world that has grown in the last few centuries.  Take the path to the waterfall in the middle it's amazing (but there's usually lots of people there ).  Still worth it though
4. The Bio-luminescent bay in Fajardo -  this was a candidate for one of the modern 7 wonders of the world.  You can take a canoe or kayak out to the bay where microscopic bacteria glow beneath the water and it looks like a starlit sky beneath you.  When I went you were allowed to swim and if you splashed water in the air it looked like you were throwing stars it was amazing!

Other places:
Arecibo Observatory - this is famous for being the location of the last fight scent in James Bond's Goldeneye.  It's the largest radio observatory in the world and it's pretty cool.
El Morro - a castle in Old San Juan.  It's beautiful and you can take great pictures there

Food:
CUBAN SANDWICHES! If you've never had one DO IT!!!!!!!!!
Majorca - get it fresh with powdered sugar on top
Mofongo - mashed plantains with your choice of meat (I like pork on it)
Churrasco - Puerto Rican style flank steak
Pastelillo de Guayaba - learn how to pronounce it and stop at any roadside bakery.  They're my favorite desserts!

If I remember anything else I'll post it later 

    [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> Shop duty free till you drop!
> 
> That's all I can remember...



I was planning on it!!!  Though... is puerto rico duty free??? I dont even think i need my passport for it.


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should rent a car though.  Nothing's very far away in PR and 3 of the most beautiful places I've ever been in my life are on the island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about doing that..... Andrew Zimmerman did a show (must look it up) on something called.... "the pork highway" .....  it looked great!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  That's up in the mountains (if it's the same place I'm thinking of).  The pork all over the island is great but up in the mountains for whatever reason are the best places.
> 
> Now if you rent a car here are 4 places you MUST visit!
> 
> 1.  Gilligan's Island - the most beautiful place that I've ever been in my life.  Nobody knows about it so you might have to brush up on some basic spanish.
> 2.  Flamenco Beach on the island of Culebra - you can only get there on a ferry but that beach is regularly voted onto lists of the top 10 beaches in the world.  The ferry will also take you to Vieques but I haven't been there since it stopped being a military testing ground.  I've heard that's beautiful too.
> 3. El Yunque - the rainforest in PR is the only rainforest in the world that has grown in the last few centuries.  Take the path to the waterfall in the middle it's amazing (but there's usually lots of people there ).  Still worth it though
> 4. The Bio-luminescent bay in Fajardo -  this was a candidate for one of the modern 7 wonders of the world.  You can take a canoe or kayak out to the bay where microscopic bacteria glow beneath the water and it looks like a starlit sky beneath you.  When I went you were allowed to swim and if you splashed water in the air it looked like you were throwing stars it was amazing!
> 
> Other places:
> Arecibo Observatory - this is famous for being the location of the last fight scent in James Bond's Goldeneye.  It's the largest radio observatory in the world and it's pretty cool.
> El Morro - a castle in Old San Juan.  It's beautiful and you can take great pictures there
> 
> Food:
> CUBAN SANDWICHES! If you've never had one DO IT!!!!!!!!!
> Majorca - get it fresh with powdered sugar on top
> Mofongo - mashed plantains with your choice of meat (I like pork on it)
> Churrasco - Puerto Rican style flank steak
> Pastelillo de Guayaba - learn how to pronounce it and stop at any roadside bakery.  They're my favorite desserts!
> 
> If I remember anything else I'll post it later
> 
> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

TheOldSchool has covered it pretty well - that should keep you pretty busy for just two days : ))   We've promised ourselves that next time we do a cruise from PR, we're going to fly in a few days early so we can enjoy the island....

Oh, and I'm officially envious of you, Syrenn   : ))  But then I suppose many people are.....


----------



## syrenn

> Pastelillo de Guayaba - learn how to pronounce it and stop at any roadside bakery. They're my favorite desserts!






OMG......guava and cheese pastries!!!!!!









Pastelitos De Guayaba Y Queso (Guava and Cheese Puff Pastries)


----------



## syrenn

MHunterB said:


> TheOldSchool has covered it pretty well - that should keep you pretty busy for just two days : ))   We've promised ourselves that next time we do a cruise from PR, we're going to fly in a few days early so we can enjoy the island....
> 
> Oh, and I'm officially envious of you, Syrenn   : ))  But then I suppose many people are.....




sadly...it is only two days.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I almost forgot!!!

Pina Coladas!!!  Drink them!!!

And not the tourist trap ones in Old San Juan get one at a restaurant


----------



## TheOldSchool

syrenn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool has covered it pretty well - that should keep you pretty busy for just two days : ))   We've promised ourselves that next time we do a cruise from PR, we're going to fly in a few days early so we can enjoy the island....
> 
> Oh, and I'm officially envious of you, Syrenn   : ))  But then I suppose many people are.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly...it is only two days.
Click to expand...


Oh well the castle has the best photo spots in San Juan so definitely go there.  The beaches in San Juan are also great.  Gilligan's and Flamenco are probably too far for a 2 day trip but there are some clear water beaches on Isla Verde that you could look up.  Those are beautiful as well.  And they're pretty near the airport and right next to San Juan.


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> I almost forgot!!!
> 
> Pina Coladas!!!  Drink them!!!
> 
> And not the tourist trap ones in Old San Juan get one at a restaurant



mmmmmmm...... Rum....why is the rum gone!!  I though about doing the Bacardi distillary tour. I love rum... though am not a fan of Bacardi

Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - San Juan - Reviews of Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - TripAdvisor


and....i found the pork highway!!! 


Andrew Explores Puerto Rico : Video : Travel Channel


----------



## TheOldSchool

syrenn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot!!!
> 
> Pina Coladas!!!  Drink them!!!
> 
> And not the tourist trap ones in Old San Juan get one at a restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmm...... Rum....why is the rum gone!!  I though about doing the Bacardi distillary tour. I love rum... though am not a fan of Bacardi
> 
> Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - San Juan - Reviews of Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - TripAdvisor
> 
> 
> and....i found the pork highway!!!
> 
> 
> Andrew Explores Puerto Rico : Video : Travel Channel
Click to expand...


Oh shit the rum!!! How could I forget!  The Bacardi tour is great AND they give you an original Mojito for free


----------



## TheOldSchool

And yup Cayey!  I think I've actually been to that place in the video.  Or at least somewhere like it.  It was really good.  Don't mind the stray dogs tho


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot!!!
> 
> Pina Coladas!!!  Drink them!!!
> 
> And not the tourist trap ones in Old San Juan get one at a restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmm...... Rum....why is the rum gone!!  I though about doing the Bacardi distillary tour. I love rum... though am not a fan of Bacardi
> 
> Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - San Juan - Reviews of Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - TripAdvisor
> 
> 
> and....i found the pork highway!!!
> 
> 
> Andrew Explores Puerto Rico : Video : Travel Channel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shit the rum!!! How could I forget!  The Bacardi tour is great AND they give you an original Mojito for free
Click to expand...



yeah.... i thought about doing a rum tour of the Caribbean....we talked trips at the ministry of rum.  Bacardi was never really up on my radar as a top shelf rum. I am quite sure i will be... indulging  


and...really??... you like mojitos??  They just taste like scope to me.


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> And yup Cayey!  I think I've actually been to that place in the video.  Or at least somewhere like it.  It was really good.  Don't mind the stray dogs tho




 cant be any worse then the stray roosters in Key West.......


----------



## TheOldSchool

syrenn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmm...... Rum....why is the rum gone!!  I though about doing the Bacardi distillary tour. I love rum... though am not a fan of Bacardi
> 
> Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - San Juan - Reviews of Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - TripAdvisor
> 
> 
> and....i found the pork highway!!!
> 
> 
> Andrew Explores Puerto Rico : Video : Travel Channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit the rum!!! How could I forget!  The Bacardi tour is great AND they give you an original Mojito for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.... i thought about doing a rum tour of the Caribbean....we talked trips at the ministry of rum.  Bacardi was never really up on my radar as a top shelf rum. I am quite sure i will be... indulging
> 
> 
> and...really??... you like mojitos??  They just taste like scope to me.
Click to expand...


Ah well maybe you haven't had the right mojito?

Or maybe it's just because of my roots.  The other day I found out 2 of my best friends don't like rum.  I thought everybody like rum???


----------



## TheOldSchool

syrenn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yup Cayey!  I think I've actually been to that place in the video.  Or at least somewhere like it.  It was really good.  Don't mind the stray dogs tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant be any worse then the stray roosters in Key West.......
Click to expand...


Lol it's a little worse.  Key west is a good deal better off than most places in PR


----------



## BlackSand

syrenn said:


> Alright..... anyone out here with some tips one where to go, what to see, what to miss and not miss in San Juan Puetro Rico????



*Have Fun!!!*

















*Senior Frogs is where the red awning is.*


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit the rum!!! How could I forget!  The Bacardi tour is great AND they give you an original Mojito for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.... i thought about doing a rum tour of the Caribbean....we talked trips at the ministry of rum.  Bacardi was never really up on my radar as a top shelf rum. I am quite sure i will be... indulging
> 
> 
> and...really??... you like mojitos??  They just taste like scope to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah well maybe you haven't had the right mojito?
> 
> Or maybe it's just because of my roots.  The other day I found out 2 of my best friends don't like rum.  I thought everybody like rum???
Click to expand...



i love rum.... just never been a fan of mojitos.


----------



## syrenn

BlackSand said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright..... anyone out here with some tips one where to go, what to see, what to miss and not miss in San Juan Puetro Rico????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have Fun!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Senior Frogs is where the red awning is.*
Click to expand...




oohh... and what is seniors frogs????


----------



## TheOldSchool

syrenn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.... i thought about doing a rum tour of the Caribbean....we talked trips at the ministry of rum.  Bacardi was never really up on my radar as a top shelf rum. I am quite sure i will be... indulging
> 
> 
> and...really??... you like mojitos??  They just taste like scope to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well maybe you haven't had the right mojito?
> 
> Or maybe it's just because of my roots.  The other day I found out 2 of my best friends don't like rum.  I thought everybody like rum???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i love rum.... just never been a fan of mojitos.
Click to expand...


Well bacardi invented them maybe they make them better?  I've actually had maybe 3 mojitos in my life and they were all at the bacardi factory


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well maybe you haven't had the right mojito?
> 
> Or maybe it's just because of my roots.  The other day I found out 2 of my best friends don't like rum.  I thought everybody like rum???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love rum.... just never been a fan of mojitos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well bacardi invented them maybe they make them better?  I've actually had maybe 3 mojitos in my life and they were all at the bacardi factory
Click to expand...



 

bias..i am calling bias!!


if you are a rum fan..... google..... Ministry of Rum 

A very bad place!!! they have cost me a small fortune hunting down the best rums.....


----------



## BlackSand

syrenn said:


> oohh... and what is seniors frogs????


----------



## Connery

This article has some very nice ideas for an itinerary.


*36 Hours in San Juan, Puerto Rico*
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/10/travel/36-hours-in-san-juan-puerto-rico.html?_r=0

I would wind up here amongst other places......


----------



## BlackSand

Connery said:


> This article has some very nice ideas for an itinerary.
> 
> 
> *36 Hours in San Juan, Puerto Rico*
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/10/travel/36-hours-in-san-juan-puerto-rico.html?_r=0











*Yeah ... I cannot give you an awesome itinerary for San Juan.
I only stayed there for two days on my way here ... *





*Then here ... *





.


----------



## NLT

I have been to San Juan several times while in the Navy. The black angus club was allways a highlight of the trip.


----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shop duty free till you drop!
> 
> That's all I can remember...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on it!!!  Though... is puerto rico duty free??? I dont even think i need my passport for it.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is duty free!
I was there pre 9/11...I'd take my passport just in case.


----------



## syrenn

Alright....

ive booked a 6 hour Private tour guide/driver. I have asked to be taken to the "Pork Highway" for the best roasted pork on the island, a bakery that has the best Pastelillo de Guayaba, and visit the hat shop Olé. 

hows that????


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheOldSchool said:


> I almost forgot!!!
> 
> Pina Coladas!!!  Drink them!!!
> 
> And not the tourist trap ones in Old San Juan get one at a restaurant



Go to the one where the Pina Colada was invented. Sorry I can't remember the name but probably easy to find. 

Delicious. I mean, really. 

Two days, not enough. Any way you can squeeze out some more time? We were there two weeks last time but spent only 3-4 days in Old San Juan and that's the longest we've stayed there before going to Vieques. 

What hotel are you staying in? Asking because we love our weird little hotel on the square in Old San Juan. We always stay there and the coffee/breakfast is to die for.

Hotel Plaza De Armas PR - Old San Juan - Puerto Rico

We don't eat pork/meat but the food, booze and shopping in San Juan and Vieques is all really good. I can't remember any bad experiences we've had on our trips there.

One thing you might consider is getting a driver. We do that on every trip we take. Better than a tour bus or renting a car. Its not that expensive and lets you really enjoy the sights.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

syrenn said:


> Alright....
> 
> ive booked a 6 hour Private tour guide/driver. I have asked to be taken to the "Pork Highway" for the best roasted pork on the island, a bakery that has the best Pastelillo de Guayaba, and visit the hat shop Olé.
> 
> hows that????



Funny cuz that's just what I recommended. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shop duty free till you drop!
> 
> That's all I can remember...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on it!!!  Though... is puerto rico duty free??? I dont even think i need my passport for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is duty free!
> I was there pre 9/11...I'd take my passport just in case.
Click to expand...


If you're a US citizen you don't need your passport because PR is US territory.

But, take it anyway ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

syrenn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yup Cayey!  I think I've actually been to that place in the video.  Or at least somewhere like it.  It was really good.  Don't mind the stray dogs tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant be any worse then the stray roosters in Key West.......
Click to expand...


Stray horses on Vieques.

And dogs.

Lots of horses and dogs but very few cats.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Barrachina - Birthplace of the Original Piña Colada

Here's where the Pina Colada was invented. 

Not very far to walk from the square in Old San Juan.


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot!!!
> 
> Pina Coladas!!!  Drink them!!!
> 
> And not the tourist trap ones in Old San Juan get one at a restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the one where the Pina Colada was invented. Sorry I can't remember the name but probably easy to find.
> 
> Delicious. I mean, really.
> 
> Two days, not enough. Any way you can squeeze out some more time? We were there two weeks last time but spent only 3-4 days in Old San Juan and that's the longest we've stayed there before going to Vieques.
> 
> What hotel are you staying in? Asking because we love our weird little hotel on the square in Old San Juan. We always stay there and the coffee/breakfast is to die for.
> 
> Hotel Plaza De Armas PR - Old San Juan - Puerto Rico
> 
> We don't eat pork/meat but the food, booze and shopping in San Juan and Vieques is all really good. I can't remember any bad experiences we've had on our trips there.
> 
> One thing you might consider is getting a driver. We do that on every trip we take. Better than a tour bus or renting a car. Its not that expensive and lets you really enjoy the sights.
Click to expand...



We are staying at the Ritz-Carlton. It looks pretty central to everything and has a spa.  (spa )  Ive no idea about the hotels there since ive never been... and had no direction as to what is good and what to avoided.... so stuck with a name i know and trust.  

I know... two days is not enough, but it is what it is.... I wish i had two weeks like you did to really explore!!!! 

ok... must hunt down the Pina Colada place (great tip).... that's night life stuff!!! 

thanks!!!


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> Barrachina - Birthplace of the Original Piña Colada
> 
> Here's where the Pina Colada was invented.
> 
> Not very far to walk from the square in Old San Juan.




OMG!!   I am so all over THAT!!!!  rum... coconut.... pineapple....what is not to love!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. Kidd

For the best rum, you'll have to go to Barbados.........

Caribbean Rum Distilleries In Barbados


----------



## Luddly Neddite

syrenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barrachina - Birthplace of the Original Piña Colada
> 
> Here's where the Pina Colada was invented.
> 
> Not very far to walk from the square in Old San Juan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!   I am so all over THAT!!!!  rum... coconut.... pineapple....what is not to love!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I think we had dinner there too but, for the life of me, I can't remember what we ate ...

RitzCarlton isn't very far from the hotel where we always stay. Probably a lot nicer too! I love our hotel though. Lots of charm, older, kinda strange. But nice and love the bistro for breakfast. You could go the whole day on two cups of that incredible coffee and you really should treat yourself to that. 

Plaza del Armas, catty corner from the square. I posted the website earlier. There are two cafes on the first floor. If you're facing the front door from the sidewalk, go to the one on the left for breakfast and the one on the right for lunch or dinner.


----------



## syrenn

B. Kidd said:


> For the best rum, you'll have to go to Barbados.........
> 
> Caribbean Rum Distilleries In Barbados



Mount Gay Rum.....  yes, i enjoy Mount Gay. The Eclipse is pretty standard..... though ive not had the "1730" ...yet.    

I think ron zacapa out of Guatemala is better......


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barrachina - Birthplace of the Original Piña Colada
> 
> Here's where the Pina Colada was invented.
> 
> Not very far to walk from the square in Old San Juan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!   I am so all over THAT!!!!  rum... coconut.... pineapple....what is not to love!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we had dinner there too but, for the life of me, I can't remember what we ate ...
> 
> RitzCarlton isn't very far from the hotel where we always stay. Probably a lot nicer too! I love our hotel though. Lots of charm, older, kinda strange. But nice and love the bistro for breakfast. You could go the whole day on two cups of that incredible coffee and you really should treat yourself to that.
> 
> Plaza del Armas, catty corner from the square. I posted the website earlier. There are two cafes on the first floor. If you're facing the front door from the sidewalk, go to the one on the left for breakfast and the one on the right for lunch or dinner.
Click to expand...


walking distance close do you think? If it is...i may have to wonder over for breakfast.


----------



## Unkotare

TheOldSchool said:


> You should rent a car though.  Nothing's very far away in PR and 3 of the most beautiful places I've ever been in my life are on the island.




Did you keep their numbers?


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> ive booked a 6 hour Private tour guide/driver. I have asked to be taken to the "Pork Highway"







.........................*inappropriate comment withheld*......................


----------



## Unkotare

Anyway, I hear they have some pretty good rice there.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

syrenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!   I am so all over THAT!!!!  rum... coconut.... pineapple....what is not to love!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we had dinner there too but, for the life of me, I can't remember what we ate ...
> 
> RitzCarlton isn't very far from the hotel where we always stay. Probably a lot nicer too! I love our hotel though. Lots of charm, older, kinda strange. But nice and love the bistro for breakfast. You could go the whole day on two cups of that incredible coffee and you really should treat yourself to that.
> 
> Plaza del Armas, catty corner from the square. I posted the website earlier. There are two cafes on the first floor. If you're facing the front door from the sidewalk, go to the one on the left for breakfast and the one on the right for lunch or dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> walking distance close do you think? If it is...i may have to wonder over for breakfast.
Click to expand...


Not sure. Check a map to see how far RC is from the square. The hotel is right on the corner and just across the street. 

Also, on the square, check out the statue of the man sitting on the bench with the pigeons. Cool.

And, statues by Jorge Zeno. Darn. Can't quite remember the exact location. I could take you there though. Guess I'll just have to go with you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This is the hotel - pink - taken from the square -






Its easy to find the square cuz its the center of everything. Check out the shops. Very cool stuff. 

Here's a photo of the Jorge Zeno art

Outdoor Art in Old San Juan: It?s All Around You | Puerto Rico Day Trips Travel Guide






The penguins in a boat is just wonderful. I had a photo exhibition and won a prize for my photo of it. I have since done a postcard of it which sells very well in San Juan.  

And, the man in the park statue -






There's even a Marshall's on the square where we bought a few things for our stay on Vieques.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sorry, photo of the man on the park bench won't c/p.

Do a google search for "old san juan, statue of man on park bench", click on images. Its the first one.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Its probably too late, you've probably been and come back but I just thought of this --

Be sure to look for the Southern Cross. 

_When you see the Southern Cross for the first time
You understand now why you came this way
'Cause the truth you might be runnin' from is so small
But it's as big as the promise, the promise of a comin' day_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLBhxZUkmU&feature=kp]Crosby Stills Nash - Southern Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I saw the Southern Cross from this tour -

Island Adventures Biobay Tours, Vieques Island - Puerto Rico

No moon that night and then it rained. Just incredibly beautiful. The bioluminescent creatures were just thick in the water and with each rain drop, there was an explosion of their light. And then, looking up, the sky was alive with stars. 

If there's any way you can do this - its just WOW.


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its probably too late, you've probably been and come back but I just thought of this --
> 
> Be sure to look for the Southern Cross.
> 
> _When you see the Southern Cross for the first time
> You understand now why you came this way
> 'Cause the truth you might be runnin' from is so small
> But it's as big as the promise, the promise of a comin' day_
> 
> Crosby Stills Nash - Southern Cross - YouTube



oohh... cool

no...the first of next month..... so coming sssooonnn!!!


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> I saw the Southern Cross from this tour -
> 
> Island Adventures Biobay Tours, Vieques Island - Puerto Rico
> 
> No moon that night and then it rained. Just incredibly beautiful. The bioluminescent creatures were just thick in the water and with each rain drop, there was an explosion of their light. And then, looking up, the sky was alive with stars.
> 
> If there's any way you can do this - its just WOW.




i will have a waxing crescent moon..... i love looking at the stars!


----------



## syrenn

oohh.... and i also must look for this thing called.....mofongo

woot!


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> Alright....
> 
> ive booked a 6 hour Private tour guide/driver. I have asked to be taken to the "Pork Highway" for the best roasted pork on the island, a bakery that has the best Pastelillo de Guayaba, and visit the hat shop Olé.
> 
> hows that????



Make sure to visit El Yunque. 

El Yunque National Forest - Home

And feast on some Mofungo.

Puerto Rican Food - Mofongo

It's amazing.


----------



## syrenn

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright....
> 
> ive booked a 6 hour Private tour guide/driver. I have asked to be taken to the "Pork Highway" for the best roasted pork on the island, a bakery that has the best Pastelillo de Guayaba, and visit the hat shop Olé.
> 
> hows that????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to visit El Yunque.
> 
> El Yunque National Forest - Home
> 
> And feast on some Mofungo.
> 
> Puerto Rican Food - Mofongo
> 
> It's amazing.
Click to expand...



i dont think i will have time to make to the national forest... and i am bummed. It is the only tropical forest in the NFS. 

I am most definably hunting down this mofongo! ..... i am thinking pork over seafood. Have you ever had it....i have not .


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should rent a car though.  Nothing's very far away in PR and 3 of the most beautiful places I've ever been in my life are on the island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about doing that..... Andrew Zimmerman did a show (must look it up) on something called.... "the pork highway" .....  it looked great!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  That's up in the mountains (if it's the same place I'm thinking of).  The pork all over the island is great but up in the mountains for whatever reason are the best places.
> 
> Now if you rent a car here are 4 places you MUST visit!
> 
> 1.  Gilligan's Island - the most beautiful place that I've ever been in my life.  Nobody knows about it so you might have to brush up on some basic spanish.  You can find info and it's location online though.
> 2.  Flamenco Beach on the island of Culebra - you can only get there on a ferry but that beach is regularly voted onto lists of the top 10 beaches in the world.  The ferry will also take you to Vieques but I haven't been there since it stopped being a military testing ground.  I've heard that's beautiful too.
> 3. El Yunque - the rainforest in PR is the only rainforest in the world that has grown in the last few centuries.  Take the path to the waterfall in the middle it's amazing (but there's usually lots of people there ).  Still worth it though
> 4. The Bio-luminescent bay in Fajardo -  this was a candidate for one of the modern 7 wonders of the world.  You can take a canoe or kayak out to the bay where microscopic bacteria glow beneath the water and it looks like a starlit sky beneath you.  When I went you were allowed to swim and if you splashed water in the air it looked like you were throwing stars it was amazing!
> 
> Other places:
> Arecibo Observatory - this is famous for being the location of the last fight scent in James Bond's Goldeneye.  It's the largest radio observatory in the world and it's pretty cool.
> El Morro - a castle in Old San Juan.  It's beautiful and you can take great pictures there
> 
> Food:
> CUBAN SANDWICHES! If you've never had one DO IT!!!!!!!!!
> Majorca - get it fresh with powdered sugar on top
> Mofongo - mashed plantains with your choice of meat (I like pork on it)
> Churrasco - Puerto Rican style flank steak
> Pastelillo de Guayaba - learn how to pronounce it and stop at any roadside bakery.  They're my favorite desserts!
> 
> If I remember anything else I'll post it later
> 
> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


@TheOldSchool
 cuban sandwich.... I think its all about the pickles and bread. YUMMY!!
 Majorca rolls...both plane AND with ham and cheese!!! YUMMY!!! 
 Mofongo..... i have so got to look for that now when i got to maimi!!  YUMMY. 
 on the Pastelilo de guayaba!  OMG...i have to to try and make it now! Though i did like it better without the powdered sugar.  OMG...YUMMY!!!


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot!!!
> 
> Pina Coladas!!!  Drink them!!!
> 
> And not the tourist trap ones in Old San Juan get one at a restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmm...... Rum....why is the rum gone!!  I though about doing the Bacardi distillary tour. I love rum... though am not a fan of Bacardi
> 
> Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - San Juan - Reviews of Casa Bacardi Distillery Tour - TripAdvisor
> 
> 
> and....i found the pork highway!!!
> 
> 
> Andrew Explores Puerto Rico : Video : Travel Channel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shit the rum!!! How could I forget!  The Bacardi tour is great AND they give you an original Mojito for free
Click to expand...



I carried on 4 bottles of Puetro Rican Rum....... and not bacardi


----------



## syrenn

BlackSand said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright..... anyone out here with some tips one where to go, what to see, what to miss and not miss in San Juan Puetro Rico????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have Fun!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Senior Frogs is where the red awning is.*
Click to expand...

 [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]

: 

they all ended up at senior frogs one night.....


----------



## syrenn

Connery said:


> This article has some very nice ideas for an itinerary.
> 
> 
> *36 Hours in San Juan, Puerto Rico*
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/10/travel/36-hours-in-san-juan-puerto-rico.html?_r=0
> 
> I would wind up here amongst other places......




The Streets were PACKED!! It was ash wednsday and 4 huge cruise ships were in dock.... it took my driver forever to get there...but get there we did. 

I had 3 shipped home


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright....
> 
> ive booked a 6 hour Private tour guide/driver. I have asked to be taken to the "Pork Highway" for the best roasted pork on the island, a bakery that has the best Pastelillo de Guayaba, and visit the hat shop Olé.
> 
> hows that????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny cuz that's just what I recommended.
> 
> Hope it works out for you.
Click to expand...

  [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION] 

It worked GREAT!!!..... he was worth every penny.


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> Barrachina - Birthplace of the Original Piña Colada
> 
> Here's where the Pina Colada was invented.
> 
> Not very far to walk from the square in Old San Juan.




 [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]

LOL.... Barrachina is right across the street from the ole hat shop!!  YUMMY  My Driver was quite impressed with me that i knew about it before he had a chance to point it out......


----------



## syrenn

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright....
> 
> ive booked a 6 hour Private tour guide/driver. I have asked to be taken to the "Pork Highway" for the best roasted pork on the island, a bakery that has the best Pastelillo de Guayaba, and visit the hat shop Olé.
> 
> hows that????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to visit El Yunque.
> 
> El Yunque National Forest - Home
> 
> And feast on some Mofungo.
> 
> Puerto Rican Food - Mofongo
> 
> It's amazing.
Click to expand...

 [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]


There was a place right near the hotel...... omg...what a hot tip the mofungo was.....YUMMY stuff. Strange....but very yummy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Glad you had a good time. 

Ever since you wrote that you were going, I've been reminiscing and wanting to go back. We're taking an extended trip to France so going back to the Caribbean will have to wait. Maybe we'll go at xmas. 

So, post some photos, huh?


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright....
> 
> ive booked a 6 hour Private tour guide/driver. I have asked to be taken to the "Pork Highway" for the best roasted pork on the island, a bakery that has the best Pastelillo de Guayaba, and visit the hat shop Olé.
> 
> hows that????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to visit El Yunque.
> 
> El Yunque National Forest - Home
> 
> And feast on some Mofungo.
> 
> Puerto Rican Food - Mofongo
> 
> It's amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> There was a place right near the hotel...... omg...what a hot tip the mofungo was.....YUMMY stuff. Strange....but very yummy.
Click to expand...


Glad you are enjoying.

Don't get to use to it. It's VERY fattening.


----------



## yazi

I have experience of this place but area itself is a high end area so prices will tend to be above average. Still we have places where you can eat economically and its all foods and specially clothes are in comfortable price...


----------

